# Funny Picture



## Neal (Dec 7, 2011)

Boring day at work, so I've been spending a lot of time browsing the web and came across this little gem...thought it was funny.


----------



## Nay (Dec 7, 2011)

Hate to be the first to post, but am I dense.?? (I don't get it???)
Do you know how hard that is to post when I probably will find out it was right there??
OH well here goes....click
Nay


----------



## Neal (Dec 7, 2011)

Did the picture not show up for you? You would only get it if you saw the Spiderman movies.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol thats funny...


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 7, 2011)

Hahaha...I take malicious glee in all things poking fun at those movies. My heart bleeds for the generation that is stuck growing up with Toby maguire as their main association with spiderman... At least until the reboot comes out


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, Nay, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I don't get it either. Until they gave the Spiderman reference, then I realized that's the "Parker" they're talking about...but I still don't get it. But that's ok. You and I will remain blissfully unaware together!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 7, 2011)

Not acceptable Yvonne.  Here it is for you though

1. Peter Parker (Spiderman) was raised by his Uncle Ben. Uncle Ben dies at the beginning of the movie.

2. Uncle Ben's is a famous brand of rice.

1. + 2. = a funny picture


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 7, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, Nay, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I don't get it either. Until they gave the Spiderman reference, then I realized that's the "Parker" they're talking about...but I still don't get it. But that's ok. You and I will remain blissfully unaware together!!



 you guys are still awesome anyway, he's just being mean because Peter's beloved Uncle Ben died and it was all very emotional and heartfelt... So not so much a punchline as an "I'm bringing up your recent loss inappropriately in the form of a joke"

Ha guess I was beaten to the punch... Neal's explanation is funnier


----------



## laramie (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL that is too funny


----------



## Nay (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks ever so much for not leaving me in the lurch!!!(dark??)
Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## babylove6635 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nay said:


> Hate to be the first to post, but am I dense.?? (I don't get it???)
> Do you know how hard that is to post when I probably will find out it was right there??
> OH well here goes....click
> Nay



ya i didnt get it either but i didnt watch spiderman either


----------

